# Curtis 1239e VCL and manuals



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi, I have my Curtis 1239e and HPEVS AC-50 working nicely in my Ford Probe (probatron). In the setting manual there is a description of the VCL functions that can be used to customize the controller. In particular it describes how to set one of the output to drive the vehicle tacho. This would be really cool. I had a circuit that did this before, but it broke. It displayed Amps x 100 on the rev counter. It was supposed to control the fuel gauge too, but that was never very successful. I believe I can use the pwm outputs to control the fuel gauge, temperature gauge and tacho as all the signals are already 'seen' by the controller and the gauges work from resistances, so pwm wrt ground should be easy to achiev wiith a small mosfet hanging on the output for the temperature and fuel level gauges.

In order to do this I need the VCL programming language, the programming manual and the common functions manual from Curtis. Does anybody know where I can get these? My supplier is not forthcoming at the moment.

Thanks...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, I have my Curtis 1239e and HPEVS AC-50 working nicely in my Ford Probe (probatron). In the setting manual there is a description of the VCL functions that can be used to customize the controller. In particular it describes how to set one of the output to drive the vehicle tacho. This would be really cool. I had a circuit that did this before, but it broke. It displayed Amps x 100 on the rev counter. It was supposed to control the fuel gauge too, but that was never very successful. I believe I can use the pwm outputs to control the fuel gauge, temperature gauge and tacho as all the signals are already 'seen' by the controller and the gauges work from resistances, so pwm wrt ground should be easy to achiev wiith a small mosfet hanging on the output for the temperature and fuel level gauges.
> 
> In order to do this I need the VCL programming language, the programming manual and the common functions manual from Curtis. Does anybody know where I can get these? My supplier is not forthcoming at the moment.
> 
> Thanks...


Good luck, unfortunately.

VCL is for the OEM's themselves, not necessarily the end-user. HPEVS has done a ton for development of VCL that adds a lot of extra features, uncluding OBDII display, tach output, diagnostics and changing settings so you don't need the handheld or PC programmer.

Did you purchase the AC50 package recently? If so, have you looked at the manual for setting up the controller via the Display? The VCL that HPEVS has programmed already includes a tach output built in.

Go here:
http://hpevs.com/hpevs-ac-electric-...-instructions-troubleshooting-information.htm

Then click on on road vehicles, then Programming and diagnostics. Then version 5.14. This was as of 3-28-2014 and later models.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2017)

frodus said:


> Good luck, unfortunately.
> 
> VCL is for the OEM's themselves, not necessarily the end-user. HPEVS has done a ton for development of VCL that adds a lot of extra features, uncluding OBDII display, tach output, diagnostics and changing settings so you don't need the handheld or PC programmer.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
I have these manuals already. I shall keep digging...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You will unlikely be able to find the VCL software, and the OS Firmware you need for the 1239 to do it yourself.

You have the manuals, but specifically did you get the software guide? Is there any reason you don't want to use what's in the HPEVS VCL already? It already does what you want.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2017)

frodus said:


> You will unlikely be able to find the VCL software, and the OS Firmware you need for the 1239 to do it yourself.
> 
> You have the manuals, but specifically did you get the software guide? Is there any reason you don't want to use what's in the HPEVS VCL already? It already does what you want.


I am not sure. I got my 1239e from a supplier who got it directly from Curtis. Do I have the HPEVS VCL built in?

Is this something O can just 'switch on'? How?
Lots of questions, sorry...


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I am not sure. I got my 1239e from a supplier who got it directly from Curtis. Do I have the HPEVS VCL built in?
> 
> Is this something O can just 'switch on'? How?
> Lots of questions, sorry...



NO James you do not have HPEV VCL in your controller. One has to buy the controller from HPEV.

So NO Frodus he can't use a spyglass. Does not need it he has a programmer. 

--


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

James 

want a good meter for the dash, check out the JLD404







-






-


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2017)

Ivansgarage said:


> James
> 
> want a good meter for the dash, check out the JLD404
> 
> ...


Good advice...
See photo, bottom left alongside my homemade bms touchscreen display...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Ivansgarage said:


> NO James you do not have HPEV VCL in your controller. One has to buy the controller from HPEV.
> 
> So NO Frodus he can't use a spyglass. Does not need it he has a programmer.
> 
> --


With the information I had, I thought it seemed a safe assumption, my apologies.

When someone says AC50 and the 1239e, then I've found that its usually safe to assume they got them as a package. I've been selling these motor/controller packages for 7-8 years now as a distributor, and rarely do I see them purchased separately as this person indicates. This is one of the reasons why you don't see them sold separate. HPEVS adds a lot of value add with their custom VCL to support some of these extra features for the DIY community.

Regardless, it will be difficult if not impossible to get the VCL compiler and the OS/Firmware and VCL documentation for the 1239e controller that is going to allow him to compile a program. The programmer helps change standard parameters, but he wants to write code to support PWM of one of the outputs to correspond to his RPM/voltage/etc. This isn't a simple parameter change, it's custom VCL to drive those PWM outputs accordingly.

If he does find someone at Curtis or his distributor willing to assist him in getting the VCL toolkit, then that's amazing. I know from experience that trying to get OEM tools as a DIY guy from companies like Sevcon and Curtis is no easy task. 

I do wish the best of luck. If he can find it, that's awesome.


----------



## Amol (8 mo ago)

I can customize VCL according to your needs and provide .exe file to flash the controller.


----------



## bayareagolfcart (3 d ago)

hi i have 1238 controller how do i make it have top speed what changes to the controller thank you


----------

